

BitShares re-org: BitShares 2.0 - cdvonstinkpot
http://bitshares.github.io/blog/2015/06/08/announcing-bitshares-2.0/

======
robrigo
The dynamic hierarchical permissions are huge improvement to multi-sig from a
user experience perspective.

